# What's My MBTI Type Based on My Functions Results??!



## zethmal (Aug 23, 2016)

Plain and simple. If you have questions for me, please feel free to ask, but I'm not going to give you much to go off of right now, 'cept of course for these here pics.

Thanks y'all


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Well you could do either the obvious and go with INFP, or total the scores together and go with the apparent F>=N-T-S which fits ENFP, INFJ, or ENFJ a bit better.

Or not use tests at all and study the functions and yourself :tongue:


----------



## zethmal (Aug 23, 2016)

Why is INFP so obvious? In both cases of results, both the intuitive functions scored higher than Fi. Any idealist seems just as plausible (except ENFJ, which I know I'm not).

And I have been studying myself. I guess I'm opening this up to you all because my self-reflection is getting ingrown. Maybe you can't tell me what my MBTI type is with certainty, oh well, maybe you can use these results as a bridge to an interesting or more general point. I'm all ears.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

ENFP because the results go N > F > T > S 

ENFP goes Ne > Fi > Te > Si

your Ne and Ni are close but thats to be expected from an ENFP due to dominant intuition

Fi trumps Fe by a lot so that cuts out xNFJ.

Also looking at your profile it says 4w3 sx/so.. that highly correlates with an ENFP type.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

I remember having almost the excact same results with this test.
But i think the question design was kinda bad.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@zethmal

First could be ENFP, INFP and INFJ, with INFP being the most probable.
Second has similar results, so again INFP.


----------



## TalNFJ (May 5, 2017)

Don't do tests, research the functions and decide for yourself.


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

The percentage of Ni makes me think INFP, but the low Si ENFP.

I like John Barnes' videos for telling the extroverted and introverted types apart based upon how they use their tertiary and inferior functions. See if you can relate to one or the other.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

I would say ENFP


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

You could be an xNFP (I think INFP is the most likely), but also tests suck and usually aren't trustworthy because of stereotypes and human error when answering, so here's some questions instead;

1) What is something you feel strongly about and why? It could be pretty much anything, just be descriptive
2) What sort of people are you drawn to and why? What sort of people do you try to avoid and why?
3) What kind of people do you admire and why? Feel free to add examples, but WHY is the important part.
4) Why do you want to know your mbti type?
5) What do you consider to be your greatest strengths and weaknesses and why?


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Purely on the results, ENFP.

Where did you take this test? I don't think I've ever seen it before.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Function strength tests are not very useful for typing, because cultivated talents skew the results. Your type is not determined by which four functions you are best at (hence why almost nobody gets a clear single type from these tests), but which four are most natural to you. I echo the others in this thread who encourage you to study the functions and make a determination that way. Alternatively, you could post a topic in the typing board and solicit help in determining your type.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

angelfish said:


> Purely on the results, ENFP.
> 
> Where did you take this test? I don't think I've ever seen it before.



It’s the CelebrityTypes.com cognitive functions test


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

spaceynyc said:


> It’s the CelebrityTypes.com cognitive functions test


Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

zethmal said:


> Why is INFP so obvious? In both cases of results, both the intuitive functions scored higher than Fi. Any idealist seems just as plausible (except ENFJ, which I know I'm not).


I think I read them inaccurately: I was on mobile at the time and probably tired. I remember noting Fi / F in general was very high. 

Based on the N-F-T-S... ENFP or INFJ seems best-fit according to the results, as others have noted. ENFP moreso, since your Fe-Ti scores are middling at best. But for Ti being higher than Te... Well, that can be explained by two things: A lot of tests seem to be either wrong in what a function correlates to or just straight up biased, and CFs are based more on preference than "ability." So it's not uncommon for people to get whacky scores, and it's fairly normal for people to see themselves in both orientations of their dominant function.

As usual, I'll just place a small note I don't think tests are great - they certainly didn't help me any, pure theory did - but that's your starting point at least.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I have bad experiences with tests. Language just doesn't seem sufficient to cover the real intention behind the functions. 

I'm working on an idea of a better test, but I'm not holding my breath to get a tangible result.


----------



## zethmal (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes, y'all, thanks for all the comments! I am pleased to see that I abandoned this thread for a while only to see it blossom once again! Here's a few of my own responses and interpretations to your thoughtful comments.

I agree, tests can't capture the nuance of a real personality. But that doesn't mean they aren't useful tools. They are helpful for me for getting out of my own head, and helpful for you because they give something concrete for you to study and discuss. From the fruitfulness of this thread alone, I see it's at least done that much.

I am an enneagram 4. That automatically makes me more amenable to Fi, no matter what my type. If I really was an INFP, wouldn't my Fi dominate by a wide margin?
In fact, I often find INFPs to be too dainty, too hesitant, too sensitive. Many get offended too easily. They can't always match my energy, and seem to be way more particular than I am. I am vulgar and irreverent. I can even be an asshole (though I am painfully self-aware of it). I get a huge rush out of conflict - I see it as the spice of life, it is what gives life a juicy plot, and I can't understand why most people are so averse to it. I learn best by debating, and have a need to challenge authority, same as an ENTP. I much prefer speaking my thoughts on the fly compared to writing - this is when I feel most myself. When my energy levels are up, I begin to see my life as a grand adventure, creating feverishly, connecting people; seeing, doing, knowing. I can be scattered and frenetic. I am attracted most to weird people. All of this is how my Ne manifests.
I also often feel like an INFJ. I find myself naturally able to devote massive focus to carrying out projects when I have a vision. My visions are often global in nature, while also saying something about my particular destiny. I am confident in my ability to always muster from within an answer to even the most confounding questions, as long as I can puzzle over it long enough. These answers sometimes start as nothing more than vague rumors, like looking through murky water. Without a doubt, I am a strong user of Ni. I pride myself on being a source of wisdom and advice for others. I am always surprised by what people are willing to confide in me with, how much they trust me, without me taking really any steps to cultivate that trust. _My primary focus in life is people,_ and the job I would probably be best at is a therapist.
Intermixed with all this is a strong Fi. I can even appear and feel Fi dominant, but usually only when I am depressed. I can be incredibly sensitive, self-conscious. I have low self-esteem. I can be like an exposed nerve; fearful both of being overwhelmed by others, and of the demons that emerge when I am alone. _I often deal with stress by withdrawing_. I am often preoccupied with myself and what makes me special (this is also my 4-ness).
I thought for a while that I was an ENFP, which as spaceynyc pointed out, is highly correlated with my enneagram type, which is 4w3 sx/so. However, now it is not so clear. When you consider that my tritype is 458, it becomes much harder to imagine such a person being an ENFP. Overall, I identify with the enneagram much more than the MBTI. I feel both the ENFP and INFJ presences in me - I observe them, can even identify and name them, but I can't seem to subscribe to one or the other.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey! You're that one dude from mbti-databank. You're ENFP going by that btw


----------



## zethmal (Aug 23, 2016)

Eyyy! What's up man? I haven't been able to get on that site for like a month! Has it been nuked for you too or just me?


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

I will echo the sentiment that tests are unreliable and should be only used as a starting point. Reading about functions and deciding which functions stack fit you better is a much better approach.


----------

